# Fish Fillet soaking?



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Got a question for everybody. What do you soak your fish in before cooking or freezing. I always rinse them off real good after cleaning them and let them soak in water the first night . Rinse them off again the second night and let them soak in Sprite over night . Turns the fillets solid white by the next night and give the a quick rinse in water and bag them up with water and put them in freezer. Do you all have any cool tricks for preparrin your fish for Freezin or cookin?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

We bleed out our walleyes so there is no blood left in them and they are nice and white. I just wash them off and freeze them in water. I'll rinse them off again before I cook them. .


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

As stated above;

*BLEED'em*

I pan freeze them then vacum pack them. Once you try this method you'll wonder 

*WHY DID'NT I DO THIS BEFORE?*
Nik


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

all that soaking is not needed. like others have said. bleed your fish! put fillets in large pan and use spray nozzle on sink. rinse and change water 3 times, then freeze. vac seal or in water. I prefer vac sealing mine.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Since I only do a few non-bass related trips in a year I never have enough filets to freeze so I can't help you there. But, I can tell you what I do before frying them up.

With Crappie and Saugeye, I just wash the filets off under cold running water and throw them in a bowl of milk a couple minutes before I dip them in the seasoning.

For White Bass I prepare a bowl of milk and sugar....I put as much sugar in the bowl as I can possibly get to dissolve, then add another table spoon. After I wash off the filets under cold running water I throw them in the milk/sugar bowl and put that in the fridge overnight so they soak for about 12-18 hours prior to coating with seasoning and frying. Preparing it this way makes it taste almost exactly like Crappie.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Rinse them off again the second night and let them soak in Sprite over night . Turns the fillets solid white by the next night


Isn't that basically pickling the fish? What does it do to the texture when cooked?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've always soaked filets in salt water overnight,then rinse well before freezing or cooking.gives the fish a milder flavor,removes blood and firms the flesh.
a hour or two in buttermilk before frying can enhance the flavor.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

ill second the salt water method. even a short bath in salt water can remove the fishy flavor that some stronger fish can have. we tried this side by side with a filet not soaked in salt water and there was a definite difference. the soaked ones were milder while the non soaked ones were definitely more fishy and stronger. im sold on this method now.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yanky,many people don't buy into that,but i've been doing it all my life,because it's how my dad taught me over 50years ago
and i've done the comparison also.
overnight is not necessary,but i'm usually not in the mood to cook or wrap and freeze after a day of fishing

try the buttermilk soak.i think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I always do the salt method to


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

misfit said:


> i've always soaked filets in salt water overnight,then rinse well before freezing or cooking.gives the fish a milder flavor,removes blood and firms the flesh.
> a hour or two in buttermilk before frying can enhance the flavor.


dont know about the buttermilk, but because im usually too tired after fishing, driving, cleaning to bag them up, i soak them overnight in water with a VERY little bit of salt (sometimes i dont even add salt) and it seems to draw the blood out of the filets, rinse them off good before bagging/freezing. makes them nice and white.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bleed salt freeze eat


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just rinse them off really well in water, and then freeze. Before I cook them when I fry them I soak them in milk or buttermilk, add some hot sauce to it and then batter and fry. Delicious!!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I soak in "sea salt" over-night, then vacuum seal; Thaw and rinse, let soak in cream and eggs, dip in corn meal and seasoning, and fry in Olive oil. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Now I'm hungry


yep,i'm about ready to raid the freezer,LOL.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

i didnt learn about the saltwater method until just recently from a buddy of mine. ill have to give the buttermilk idea a try. it certainly sounds like it could impart a little flavor to the fillet.


----------

